
Circle Acquires Poloniex - andruby
https://poloniex.com/press-releases/2018.02.26-Poloniex-joins-Circle/
======
andruby
Poloniex statement: [https://poloniex.com/press-releases/2018.02.26-Poloniex-
join...](https://poloniex.com/press-releases/2018.02.26-Poloniex-joins-
Circle/)

Circle statement: [https://blog.circle.com/2018/02/26/circle-acquires-
poloniex/](https://blog.circle.com/2018/02/26/circle-acquires-poloniex/)

As a Poloniex customer, I am concerned. I haven't heard of Circle before and
wonder if they are trustworthy.

------
justboxing
Active Discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16466064](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16466064)

